# More than just a dog



## RoversMom (Jan 27, 2015)

My precious Rover. I found him dead when I got home from work last Wednesday (1/21/2015). I was in complete shock. I still am. I don’t know exactly what happened. He had been sick a few weeks before but bounced back to himself. He had thrown up in his crate. One of his vets thought he might have choked. I’ve just never heard of that happening before. Dogs throw up all the time and I’ve never heard of one choking on vomit and dying. He hasn't had any other symptoms since his brief illness. Three weeks prior to his death, he coughed about a minute after drinking some water and seemed to get choked a little and then spit it all back up plus some partially digested food. That night he wouldn’t do anything or eat and you could tell he didn’t feel well. He was short of breath and even collapsed at one point but never lost consciousness. Immediately before he collapsed he coughed again and made a hacking sound and spit up brownish liquid. I took him in and the vet said his left lung sounded moist and thought he may have aspirated a little of what he spit up and was getting a touch of pneumonia. His belly felt full to me but the vet didn’t think anything of it. He got some shots and meds and bounced back. I heard him cough one other time a week after he had been sick but he was still on his meds and I assumed it was related to all that was going on. And he didn't spit up/throw up. A few days after that, the only other thing I saw him do when I was about to let him out was stiffen his neck out and turn his head sharply to the right. He held it like that for several seconds. He also seemed to be walking funny. Kinda stiff front legs. But he was coming out of his crate and the head thing he did made me think he might have had an ear tickle. And he always sticks his legs out in front to stretch so maybe that's what that was too. I just don't know. He was still kinda walking and then ran off to grab a toy to carry outside bouncing around. I may be grasping there. Just so shocked and confused. 

The morning before he died he ate his breakfast with no issues and was bouncing around like usual. I was already talking to him when I walked in the house from work last Wednesday and then went in and found him. I guess I have seen that image of him standing there jumping up and down waiting for me so many times that I swear for a second I saw him doing that. Quickly my heart fell. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. My precious baby. I’ve been wracking my brain as to what could’ve happened to him and whether I missed something. One of his vets said that bloat would've been more likely to occur than choking, but didn't think that either because his belly wasn't swollen. The only other possibility offered was maybe he had a cardiac event. Whatever it was caused him to die quickly. He wasn't warm when I touched him, but he wasn't exactly cold either. Vet thinks he likely died a couple of hours before I got home. Other than a pile of partially digested food he threw up, there were 2-3 other areas where he threw up a small amount of brownish liquid. There was also some poop lying in front of him where he was on his side in the middle of the crate. Looked like he had either stepped on it or rolled on it at some point. He never, ever messes up in his crate. It was not what he passed after he passed away. None of this makes any sense. I feel like I missed something. And I can't stand that I wasn't here to help him when he needed me so much. I hate to think that he may have choked and suffered. It is killing me. The only other health issue he had was hypothyroidism. He was on his meds daily and hadn't had any recent issues. I can always tell too when he may need a dose adjustment and I haven't seen any of that. He wasn't due a level check until February. 

My heart is in a million pieces. I’ve had other dogs through the years that I’ve lost, but no other dog has affected me like this. I haven’t been this upset since I lost my dad many years ago. He was just so loving and on my heels all the time. So funny too. He was really funny this Christmas taking ornaments off the tree. And he got so excited opening presents and would stand and wait until each of us were finished opening a present. We’d hand him our wrapping paper and he would take it over to my son to put in the trash bag. He was such a special dog. Oh how he was loved. 

I don't know his birthday. He was approx 11 months old when I adopted him from a Golden rescue group in TN, so I think he was around 5.5 years old. I miss him so much!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh G-d, what to say. I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful dog, taken way too soon. And I have no insight as to what might have caused this. However there have been a number of threads recently with dogs taken suddenly and inexplicably. In some ways this is so much worse than an old dog where you know in your heart that your dog cannot live forever and if it is a golden and is 12 or 13 you must have it in the back of your mind that you have more time behind you than in front of you. But a young dog, generally in good health, to come home and find him gone is so awful. You will find solace here and people who understand your pain and will help you work through the grief. So, so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RoversMom*

RoversMom:

My heart is broken for you-how awful. I have a very special love for rescue dogs!

I will add Rover's name to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.

thing I've read lately is that leptospirosis, they have a vaccine for it, is a disease that more dogs are getting and it kills quickly.

Please stay with us and we can help you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rover.
He was a beautiful boy. 

My heart goes out to you, sending my thoughts and prayers. 

Godspeed Rover


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

What a tragic and horrible loss. I am so so so sorry. I can't begin to imagine the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so so sorry. This is so hard for you. I'm glad that he knew the joy of loving and being loved, once he came to be part of your family.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

That must have been so shocking. I'm so very sorry and you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss and how quick and soon it was. I can understand your frustration of how it happened.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! I am so sorry.

When you say he had vomit and poop, I wonder if he had a seizure.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Rover's Mom, I'm sorry to read your story. Sending prayers to you for comfort. I can tell from your words and Rover's picture he was very much loved.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

RoversMom I am so sorry for your loss. Such a tragic loss, Rover was at his best age. He sounds like a very special one, your heart dog. I did not have many, my Charlie is the second, but losing my first one my Buddy almost 4 years ago who was my heart and soul dog I took very, very hard. So I know how you feel, unfortunately many of us on this forum know that. I am trying to come up with something, anything to help to easy your pain but cant find the right words going back and reading your story, over and over again. I am so sorry for your loss and pain you feel right now, it is just not fair to Rover, to you and your family. Hugs.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am very sorry for the loss of your rover. I can't imagaine losing a dog so quickly. He was a handsome boy.


----------

